# Curry lifefuel



## Angelrun (Sep 5, 2019)

I’ll tell you one thing m8s I wasn’t born with it like some 6’1 tall white blonde hair blue eyes chads I had to work for it and I literally broke into the modeling industry for being a good looking curry. Brown boys we got this
Btw my dad takes trt he’s 53


----------



## Vitruvian (Sep 5, 2019)

Nice puberty


----------



## Angelrun (Sep 5, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> Nice puberty


Nobody in my family has my jawline it came from mewing


----------



## Titbot (Sep 5, 2019)

You always had the genes for it. Your dad is buff which is rare for an indian dad
You dad’s muscle building genes have helped your body gain muscle faster then the average gene. I’m also trying to lean down to sub 10%, and then jump on anavar to put on muscle , working it out isn’t cutting it no more
Tbh I kind of look like you in the before pics. I hope to gandy my bone structure is that strong when I get to sub 10% bf. What’s your discord?
Who do you model for?


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Sep 5, 2019)

how tall r u?


----------



## Angelrun (Sep 5, 2019)

Titbot said:


> You always had the genes for it. Your dad is buff which is rare for an indian dad
> You dad’s muscle building genes have helped your body gain muscle faster then the average gene. I’m also trying to lean down to sub 10%, and then jump on anavar to put on muscle , working it out isn’t cutting it no more
> Tbh I kind of look like you in the before pics. I hope to gandy my bone structure is that strong when I get to sub 10% bf. What’s your discord?
> Who do you model for?



I runway and commercial model and I’m trying to get into print modeling. I won’t name drop my agency but I’m walking in a very big fashion show this Saturday. Also get bloodwork done if you use anavar before and after


ZUZZCEL said:


> how tall r u?


5’11


----------



## Titbot (Sep 5, 2019)

Angelrun said:


> I runway and commercial model and I’m trying to get into print modeling. I won’t name drop my agency but I’m walking in a very big fashion show this Saturday. Also get bloodwork done if you use anavar before and after
> 
> 5’11


Hope you make it like gandy. Have you seen any big male models on the runway. How much you make?


----------



## Angelrun (Sep 5, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Hope you make it like gandy. Have you seen any big male models on the runway. How much you make?


 I’m getting paid $700 for 2 walks, and I think I’m good on the runway because I have hollow cheeks and that looks great in runway lighting. There’s distinct features you need, not hunter eyes and shit lmfaooo


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 5, 2019)

Titbot said:


> You always had the genes for it. Your dad is buff which is rare for an indian dad
> You dad’s muscle building genes have helped your body gain muscle faster then the average gene. I’m also trying to lean down to sub 10%, and then jump on anavar to put on muscle , working it out isn’t cutting it no more
> Tbh I kind of look like you in the before pics. I hope to gandy my bone structure is that strong when I get to sub 10% bf. What’s your discord?
> Who do you model for?


ayy @Titbot how u doing?


Angelrun said:


> I’m getting paid $700 for 2 walks, and I think I’m good on the runway because I have hollow cheeks and that looks great in runway lighting. There’s distinct features you need, not hunter eyes and shit lmfaooo


$700 for walking around for a bit is great - let's see in 2 years if i can do it.


Vitruvian said:


> Nice puberty


lol, as if. What happened to your puberty?


----------



## Angelrun (Sep 5, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> ayy @Titbot how u doing?
> 
> $700 for walking around for a bit is great - let's see in 2 years if i can do it.


yeah man there’s very little job security but when it pays it pays. I’m a full time college student also


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 5, 2019)

Angelrun said:


> yeah man there’s very little job security but when it pays it pays. I’m a full time college student also


where are you from?


----------



## reptiles (Sep 5, 2019)

Angelrun said:


> I’ll tell you one thing m8s I wasn’t born with it like some 6’1 tall white blonde hair blue eyes chads I had to work for it and I literally broke into the modeling industry for being a good looking curry. Brown boys we got this
> Btw my dad takes trt he’s 53






Dude you had good bones to begin with


----------



## Angelrun (Sep 5, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Dude you had good bones to begin with


I was under 100lbs framecel wdym


----------



## reptiles (Sep 5, 2019)

Angelrun said:


> I was under 100lbs framecel wdym










Even at high bf you could see your bones sticking out you can't for mine i literally have no bones bro the black pill is to harsh


----------



## bossman (Sep 5, 2019)

can you list some of the main things you did that led to your ascension


----------



## Angelrun (Sep 5, 2019)

reptiles said:


> View attachment 106781
> 
> 
> 
> Even at high bf you could see your bones sticking out you can't for mine i literally have no bones bro the black pill is to harsh


I was never high bodyfat I was never skinny fat or chubby, obviously my bones would stick out I had ribs


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Sep 5, 2019)

How tall is your dad?

Inb4 5'4 , pouring salt in my wounds


----------



## reptiles (Sep 5, 2019)

Angelrun said:


> I was never high bodyfat I was never skinny fat or chubby, obviously my bones would stick out I had ribs





Look at your midface you also have that dark effect that slayers have i wish i had that tbh that being said also look at stuff like your cheek bones it was ogre for me from the start


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 5, 2019)

Yahyeet said:


> How tall is your dad?
> 
> Inb4 5'4 , pouring salt in my wounds


he said is dad is 5ft 4. he is 5ft 11


reptiles said:


> Look at your midface you also have that dark effect that slayers have i wish i had that tbh that being said also look at stuff like your cheek bones it was ogre for me from the start


what is this dark effect tell me bruv i wanna know if i have it.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 5, 2019)

Yahyeet said:


> How tall is your dad?
> 
> Inb4 5'4 , pouring salt in my wounds





JFL it's more than just genes tbh my dad was 5 foot 9 my mom 5 foot 4 i made it to 6 foot 2 most data shows your sopposed to only get 2.5 extra inches but since my gene code let me add a couple more inches and i had a good diet growing up i got to 6 foot 2 its more than just gene bro


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Sep 5, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> he said is dad is 5ft 4. he is 5ft 11
> 
> what is this dark effect tell me bruv i wanna know if i have it.


How did he end up so tall? 

AT WHAT AGE DID YOU STOP GROWING OP?


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 5, 2019)

reptiles said:


> JFL it's more than just genes tbh my dad was 5 foot 9 my mom 5 foot 4 i made it to 6 foot 2 most data shows your sopposed to only get 2.5 extra inches but since my gene code let me add a couple more inches and i had a good diet growing up i got to 6 foot 2 its more than just gene bro


u were meant to be chad bro. mouthbreathing ruined u


----------



## reptiles (Sep 5, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> he said is dad is 5ft 4. he is 5ft 11
> 
> what is this dark effect tell me bruv i wanna know if i have it.











You see the cheek bones and the dark effect


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Sep 5, 2019)

reptiles said:


> JFL it's more than just genes tbh my dad was 5 foot 9 my mom 5 foot 4 i made it to 6 foot 2 most data shows your sopposed to only get 2.5 extra inches but since my gene code let me add a couple more inches and i had a good diet growing up i got to 6 foot 2 its more than just gene bro


At what age did u stop growing


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 5, 2019)

Yahyeet said:


> How did he end up so tall?
> 
> AT WHAT AGE DID YOU STOP GROWING OP?


u wanna be 6ft so bad bro - when u hit 6ft u will want to be 6ft 1 and then 2 you won't want to be shorter


----------



## Angelrun (Sep 5, 2019)

Yahyeet said:


> How tall is your dad?
> 
> Inb4 5'4 , pouring salt in my wounds


My dad is 5’10.5


----------



## reptiles (Sep 5, 2019)

Yahyeet said:


> At what age did u stop growing





17


----------



## Angelrun (Sep 5, 2019)

Yahyeet said:


> At what age did u stop growing


I was a really late bloomer so I’d say 19.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 5, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> u were meant to be chad bro. mouthbreathing ruined u






Brutal tbh


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 5, 2019)

reptiles said:


> View attachment 106782
> 
> 
> 
> You see the cheek bones and the dark effect


oh, u mean when gap the cheekbones make creates a dark effect. ah k, well im a fataas so i can't see mine, but i have a top tier ogee curve


----------



## AestheticPrince (Sep 5, 2019)

Angelrun said:


> I’ll tell you one thing m8s I wasn’t born with it like some 6’1 tall white blonde hair blue eyes chads I had to work for it and I literally broke into the modeling industry for being a good looking curry. Brown boys we got this
> Btw my dad takes trt he’s 53


your fellow curry neighbour here, anyways great job man, I'm around 15% bf trying to get down to the single digits


----------



## reptiles (Sep 5, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> oh, u mean when gap the cheekbones make creates a dark effect. ah k, well im a fataas so i can't see mine, but i have a top tier ogee curve





That dark effect is what all consistent slayers have its one of the most handsome effects a dude can have


----------



## Angelrun (Sep 5, 2019)

bossman said:


> can you list some of the main things you did that led to your ascension



Lifted mewed lowered bodyfat asked my barber for a cut that looked good on my head, and ostarine mk2866 to do a cut to get shredded


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Sep 5, 2019)

more proof body is legit and ppl still are retarded


----------



## reptiles (Sep 5, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> more proof body is legit and ppl still are retarded






Dude i have questions on your change how tf did that even happen you went from a boneless subhuman to a slayer what happened


----------



## x30001 (Sep 5, 2019)

Well done mate, stay motivated


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 5, 2019)

Currys.net


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Sep 5, 2019)

Angelrun said:


> My dad is 5’10.5


SRS bhai?! You’re half an inch taller than ur dad?


Chadelite said:


> u wanna be 6ft so bad bro - when u hit 6ft u will want to be 6ft 1 and then 2 you won't want to be shorter


Nah man 6ft is plenty to do well. Right now I have a disadvantage BECAUSE of my height (5’9 in the evening). It’s literally average female height where I live


----------



## Angelrun (Sep 5, 2019)

Yahyeet said:


> SRS bhai?! You’re half an inch taller than ur dad?
> 
> Nah man 6ft is plenty to do well. Right now I have a disadvantage BECAUSE of my height (5’9 in the evening). It’s literally average female height where I live


Ye


Yahyeet said:


> SRS bhai?! You’re half an inch taller than ur dad?
> 
> Nah man 6ft is plenty to do well. Right now I have a disadvantage BECAUSE of my height (5’9 in the evening). It’s literally average female height where I live


yeahi don’t think I ate enough growing up as a kid I could’ve probably been taller


Roping Subhuman said:


> Currys.net


Is that an actual site


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 5, 2019)

reptiles said:


> That dark effect is what all consistent slayers have its one of the most handsome effects a dude can have


yes i will have that when i get low bf, im at least 30% rn.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 5, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Currys.net






Respect us curries


Chadelite said:


> yes i will have that when i get low bf, im at least 30% rn.





Man i'm crying knowing i will never be chad


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 5, 2019)

Yahyeet said:


> SRS bhai?! You’re half an inch taller than ur dad?
> 
> Nah man 6ft is plenty to do well. Right now I have a disadvantage BECAUSE of my height (5’9 in the evening). It’s literally average female height where I live
> [/QUOTE/}​no it isn't stop with the larp, 5ft 7 is the tallest female height, it is in austria or nedertlands.


----------



## Angelrun (Sep 5, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> yes i will have that when i get low bf, im at least 30% rn.


Explain the dark effect


----------



## reptiles (Sep 5, 2019)

Angelrun said:


> Explain the dark effect





Its the effect the cheek bones give off all consistent slayers have this


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 5, 2019)

Angelrun said:


> Explain the dark effect


if u have high set, prominent cheekbones, and u are at low bf, u will create a darkish gap between your cheekbones and your jaw area.


reptiles said:


> Its the effect the cheek bones give off all consistent slayers have this


I will be the biggest slaya bro.


----------



## Angelrun (Sep 5, 2019)

reptiles said:


> View attachment 106782
> 
> 
> 
> You see the cheek bones and the dark effect


Is that David Ramirez?😂😂😂😂


----------



## reptiles (Sep 5, 2019)

Angelrun said:


> Is that David Ramirez?😂😂😂😂






Yes the best looking dude of all time tbh


----------



## Peachy (Sep 5, 2019)

Are you roiding?


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 5, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Yes the best looking dude of all time tbh







how can one mog this? You just can't this pic mogs all male models


----------



## MajinBuu (Sep 5, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> View attachment 106801
> 
> how can one mog this? You just can't this pic mogs all male models


challenger approaches:


----------



## reptiles (Sep 5, 2019)

MajinBuu said:


> challenger approaches:
> 
> View attachment 106802





Ramirez mogs to hell and back


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 5, 2019)

MajinBuu said:


> challenger approaches:
> 
> View attachment 106802


ugly nasalbaiol folds, ogreish face. Just bones, no smotheness or aesthetics


----------



## Titbot (Sep 5, 2019)

Angelrun said:


> yeah man there’s very little job security but when it pays it pays. I’m a full time college student also


Is looks theory legit. Do girls give you IOIs as soon as you walk in class


----------



## Angelrun (Sep 5, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Is looks theory legit. Do girls give you IOIs as soon as you walk in class


Yes I get stared at and I usually always sit next to a random girl at lectures, I don’t care if they have their legs or books on the seat next to them I ask them to move it or they even offer, get a good cologne also


----------



## Titbot (Sep 5, 2019)

Angelrun said:


> Yes I get stared at and I usually always sit next to a random girl at lectures, I don’t care if they have their legs or books on the seat next to them I ask them to move it or they even offer, get a good cologne also


Fucken massive slayer . More prof that I need to cut to sub 10 % bf. It’s so fucken hard for us curries


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 5, 2019)

Angelrun said:


> Yes I get stared at and I usually always sit next to a random girl at lectures, I don’t care if they have their legs or books on the seat next to them I ask them to move it or they even offer, get a good cologne also


lol, this happens to me, but less since im 6ft 2, wide frame and in high skl, so people are intimidated by me. I think i will hit 6ft 6, so that will be crazy. You and i are low inhib (not shy basically) which is very good


Titbot said:


> Fucken massive slayer . More prof that I need to cut to sub 10 % bf. It’s so fucken hard for us curries


now there are 3 gigachad curries seen here @Zygos4Life uncle @Salludon and @Angelrun


----------



## Titbot (Sep 5, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> lol, this happens to me, but less since im 6ft 2, wide frame and in high skl, so people are intimidated by me. I think i will hit 6ft 6, so that will be crazy. You and i are low inhib (not shy basically) which is very good
> 
> now there are 3 gigachad curries seen here @Zygos4Life uncle @Salludon and @Angelrun
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## reptiles (Sep 5, 2019)

Angelrun said:


> Yes I get stared at and I usually always sit next to a random girl at lectures, I don’t care if they have their legs or books on the seat next to them I ask them to move it or they even offer, get a good cologne also





Me on sui watch


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 5, 2019)

is @Titbot next? Stay tuned to find out


----------



## Titbot (Sep 5, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Me on sui watch


Me and angel run have such a similar face I feel like except I’m hugh bf. When I did get lean last summer at 13% bf the IOI increases I think I def got more attention or it was all in my head
About to go workout chest and back and then a hit session of cardio at 300 cal. I will make the fat calories screem


----------



## reptiles (Sep 5, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Me and angel run have such a similar face I feel like except I’m hugh bf. When I did get lean last summer at 13% bf the IOI increases I think I def got more attention or it was all in my head






Brutal it's over for reptilescels


----------



## Titbot (Sep 5, 2019)

Could you see your hollow cheeks in certain lighting when you were high bf


----------



## xdw15 (Sep 5, 2019)

AestheticPrince said:


> your fellow curry neighbour here, anyways great job man, I'm around 15% bf trying to get down to the single digits


hair looks too tryhard 



reptiles said:


>


JFL at this angry birds' tshirt


----------



## Angelrun (Sep 5, 2019)

AestheticPrince said:


> your fellow curry neighbour here, anyways great job man, I'm around 15% bf trying to get down to the single digits


I wish I had your clear skin bro


----------



## AestheticPrince (Sep 6, 2019)

Angelrun said:


> I wish I had your clear skin bro


I wish I had your bonestructure bro


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Sep 6, 2019)

Mirin tbh
I would’ve tried for modelling in india if I was taller

Did you hop on roids to get that physique btw
You’re lucky you have your dad’s genes


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 6, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Me and angel run have such a similar face I feel like except I’m hugh bf. When I did get lean last summer at 13% bf the IOI increases I think I def got more attention or it was all in my head
> About to go workout chest and back and then a hit session of cardio at 300 cal. I will make the fat calories screem


bro @Angelrun is gigachadpreet,


----------



## Titbot (Sep 6, 2019)

That bone structure just obliterate me, fuck I’m ugly


----------



## lemonacid (Sep 6, 2019)

Titbot said:


> That bone structure just obliterate me, fuck I’m ugly


You can slay it by pornmaxx
jk you not that ugly mate, just kinda-


----------

